

Whats the best way to market to developers (B2D)? - mp99e99

Hi,<p>We know developers are hardened from the vagaries of Internet marketing, so whats the best way to reach the developer community to market products to them? The obvious choices would be online forums, PPC for keywords, online banners, etc. But as heavy Internet users, developers would have developed a thick skin to these tactics.<p>Interestingly, trade shows don't seem to be the answer since may developers are introverted/shy. We actually had better results leaving information about our products and walking away then having someone stand at a booth.<p>So, what say you, o' hacker news?
======
halis
Stop trying to find a system and just find a developer you like. Then send
them an email. Try github to find some work you like??

------
dylanhassinger
content marketing

